# Sirvape Awesomeness



## Ugi (23/11/17)

I would like to point out what is already evident...that the sirvape team, not to leave anyone out, is the best people to deal with. Had an issue, not divulging any information, and was attended to and sorted in less than 24 hrs.

Companies like these are hard to find.

Just a big thanks for the great response and the awesome customer service.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## 87hunter (22/1/18)

Popped in this morning.
Shop is spotless, staff and owners are super friendly and there was even a build station I could rewick at. 
Top notch guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------

